# SW Michigan Lake Effect 8+"



## profire73 (Nov 16, 2005)

So is Michigan the only one getting hammered???? We have had 3 good snows since last Friday of 8+ inches. I just got done plowing for about 7 hours. Got ot love that Lake Affect Machine  

Hope everyone's making money!


----------



## Proscapez LLC (Aug 9, 2006)

profire73;330748 said:


> So is Michigan the only one getting hammered???? We have had 3 good snows since last Friday of 8+ inches. I just got done plowing for about 7 hours. Got ot love that Lake Affect Machine
> 
> Hope everyone's making money!


If you need help, I'm willing to travel west.


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

must be nice to be able to plow like that , have not seen snow since last december!!!

Hard to make any money when it never frigin snows!! :realmad:


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Ok, the lake effect machine can turn it's snows towards the west now.....even though it has no chance of happening!


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

About some pictures?


----------



## Jpocket (Nov 7, 2005)

LOL we NEVER get snow like that We might get on Blizzard a year maybe 16 inches or so, the other 2 or three storms are only like 6 inches.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

not all of michigan is getting snow. the most ive seen is 1-1.5 inches and im in the lower middle of the state


----------



## lawncare18 (Nov 30, 2005)

coming to syracuse ny tongiht.. I am ready and can not wate.. calling for 1 to 2 feet...i expect to be out all night into tommm..


----------



## Synergyracing (Nov 10, 2003)

I live in South Bend, IN. We got 6-8 here today. Just got in... love this white stuff...


----------



## mole (Oct 18, 2003)

western ny getting hammerd right now in our south towns. looks like 15+ inches.


----------



## two2curupt (Nov 21, 2006)

Synergyracing;331072 said:


> I live in South Bend, IN. We got 6-8 here today. Just got in... love this white stuff...


just noticed the avitar....what class do you race in??


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

Just like the Farmers Almanac said. No snow in the northeast unless you live in a lake effect tract.

Ann Arbor here....I live between A2 and Jackson for all intents and purposes and all I have seen is a 1/2 inch dusting.


----------



## MLLC (Jun 14, 2006)

we are supposed to get 8" overnight, but it so far has stopped snowing and what snow there is, has melted off the road. maybe some overnight mircale will happen.


----------



## Synergyracing (Nov 10, 2003)

Pro-Am 1200 Stock.

No more though.... 6 years has been enough... Sold all my skis... just bought a sonic cigarette and gonna bump it up a few mph.... lol


----------



## profire73 (Nov 16, 2005)

Well, just got back from far south west michigan and there are some spots down there that got 18+". I will get some pics tomorrow but the forcast looks like we will loose it all.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

profire73;331528 said:


> Well, just got back from far south west michigan and there are some spots down there that got 18+". I will get some pics tomorrow but the forcast looks like we will loose it all.


:angry: wtf


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

i am about 30 minutes south of grand rapids and only got about 1" from this story. i went to my moms, about 30 minutes to the east, and there was 12"+ of snow.


----------



## two2curupt (Nov 21, 2006)

Synergyracing;331525 said:


> Pro-Am 1200 Stock.
> 
> No more though.... 6 years has been enough... Sold all my skis... just bought a sonic cigarette and gonna bump it up a few mph.... lol


Cool...I go to a few races...Nationals...Can-Am...in Harbour beach...Rochester...
I am about to start racing supercourse...But a good friend of mine..."Jay Edworthy" Races Pro 1200 open...


----------



## lawncare18 (Nov 30, 2005)

12 plus here... worked all thurs ngiht into friday mid am.. was comng down 2 to 3 inchs an hr at points.. gota love lake effect.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

we were forecasted to get 6+ near the lake, lucky if it was 2":angry: well, looks like it will be a repeat of last year....


----------



## Synergyracing (Nov 10, 2003)

Jay's a sucker..... just kiddin... good guy! Ask him about todd jurek... He is one good rider...


----------



## two2curupt (Nov 21, 2006)

I think I met a Todd at Harbour beach last year...
I don't mean to hijack a thread but if you want to stay in touch with the watercraft world...Join this..
http://greenhulk.net


----------



## Synergyracing (Nov 10, 2003)

Yeah, I am Todd Jurek. I belong to all those sites... hulks, sd.net, pwctoday (wish I didn't), and a couple others... whats the name by the way????


----------



## two2curupt (Nov 21, 2006)

I met Todd Sarzinski....My name is Mike ...Just on the phone with Jay as we speak...He knows you quite well and says you were a good racer ...One of the top in your class...Said you know thr Tinsleys...Havercates and Cherier...(probably spelled all the names wrong)...
So you sold all your skis???

I am same "nick" on Jerry's site...Banned from the others.."including a phone call death threat from Glen Perry...lol...Nice meeting you...Todd


----------



## Synergyracing (Nov 10, 2003)

Yeah, sold them all... except for the standups. Gotta have some wave jumpin fun still. With 6 years of racing... tinsleys, haverakates, and just about everyone else will get to know ya. To be honest, if the cash was there, I would still be racing but the payback is nothing. Might be able to pay for a drum of fuel maybe two. lol... Speaking of good riders... Jay flat out is awesome. Plus with Mark building his boat, well, enough said!!! I figured with 5 regional titles, 1 world and 1 national, it was time to hang it up. It's nice to meet someone outside of the racing world that knows what we do... take care and my email is [email protected]

Cya - Happy plowing!!!


----------



## CompleteCare (Feb 15, 2006)

Todd, its spelled HAVERKATE. Get that stuff right! You still haven't learned a thing - you don't need a bunch of money to race you just have learn to be a good long term borrower. or somethin...


----------

